# Best Way to Learn



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

I was curious as to how everyone that knows how to build/repair rods learned how to build rods. What would be the best way for someone to learn. I know there is a lot of stuff on the internet but I do not feel like that is enough so if anyone has any suggestions I would appreciate it. 



Phillip


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

I learned some 60+ years ago at my Dad's knee on bamboo and greenheart.



Nothing beats watching someone do it. Books are nice, but....



Later, I graduated to making my own on fiberglass, graphite and composites. 



I continue to learn to this day. JMHO C2


----------



## ketch69 (Jun 5, 2009)

Practice!


----------



## gcrbama (May 3, 2008)

im interested in it also. let me know what you find out.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

A man without question is a man without knowlege.alot of builders wont share shit and act like theres dont stink.they will also carry on like everything they do is the only way and no other way will work.One of the most talented builders that taught me a few things was Frank valdosta.His rods were engineered to perfection and were like tools more than just a fishing rod.they were perfectly balanced and the materials used were top of the line.He told me that there is no such thing as a master rod builder/To become a master means you have shut down and stopped learning.I know for a fact a couple builders around here has stolen some of my techniques and styles but that is ok.The best way to learn is to have the drive and enough ambition to teach yourself.you will develop things that cannot be taught and it will make you a better builder.

If you just want to slap a couple pier rods together than google it.


----------



## Renegade_2010 (Jul 8, 2008)

Thanks for all of the help guys...I jumped in and bought a book and am about to finish it up. I put all of the guides,handles, and reel seat on and am finishing up with the diamond wrap. It has been a lot of trial and error but I am enjoying it and will hopefully have some pictures up within the next few days of the final product.


----------



## ditchdoctor81 (Oct 3, 2007)

What book did you buy?


----------



## bwendel07 (Sep 30, 2007)

I have stated this before but I will throw this out again and as long as I am not overwhelmed everything will be ok but if anyone wants to learn I can show them just about all aspects of building a fishing rod, I have been building for 20 yrs and have built rods for a local tackle store years ago. I am in Niceville and should be able to show anyone the basics in a short period of time. (less than an hour) and answer any questions that you have after that you will find that you can find get very into making thing as simple or as detailed as you want. If anyone is interested PM me and we can work set up something. 

Somebody Pm me and asked how much I charge, I may have mislead in some way that I would charge for this, No fee for good company and appreciative advice. and sorry if anyone thinks that I would want to get paid for help within our own.


----------



## billfishhead (Jan 15, 2008)

three or four people throughout the years

Dale Clemens wrote a few fine books on rodbuilding,,,,, i never met

Harvey from the old destin Fishing Hole

Al Clark helped 

and the best ive ever known was Joy Dunlap,,,,,,a master weaver and builder

all rodbuilders of the highest regard in the field and i owe them all a thanks for putting up for me for years


----------



## Ez2cDave (Feb 7, 2015)

Youtube & lots of practice !!!


----------

